# egg sharing at ivf wales



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

i am currently waiting to be matched with a reciepient is there anyone who has been through the egg sharing process who could give  me some idea how long it takes.  i had all tests and scan done in january and was accepted on march the 2nd  and i am still waiting to be matched.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hi sammy and welcome

a few of the girls have egg shared and im sure they can give you info


----------



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

thank you.


----------



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

i have finally been matched now i just have to wait for a treatment planning appointment  to be sent out any idea how long this takes.
thanks sam.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

thats brill news sammy hope its quite soon


----------



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

thanks miriam.


----------

